# DO NOT USE EBAY TO SELL YOUR CAR! FRAUD RING.



## echopark (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi everyone. I just want to issue a warning. Some of you may know about this, others don't. I didn't. 

eBay has a serious problem right now with a fraud ring that uses the "buy it now" feature on seller's auctions. It's a scam. These bunko buyers purchase your vehicle and then try and pass off a bad cashier's check. These checks look so real. The trick is that they write you check for amount over the vehicle and ask that you deposit the money, and then wire them back the excess for shipping charges. I didn't fall for it but some people do. 

My eBay auction on my 81 Datsun for sale ended three days early. I have to go through the trouble of reapplying for my eBay fees. And I don't get back the $40 eBay charged me to list the car in the first place. I can relist for free but who wants to do that? This fraud ring is just sellers over and over again. 

for more info, check out www.ebaymotorssucks.com


----------



## Tien (Oct 23, 2004)

There is an easy way around this.



Don't offer the buy it now.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i had this happen to me when i was selling my 240. this guy said he was from ireland and wanted to buy my car and he was sending me a cashiers check, i played along with him cuz i have no life. a week later i got a check for $7500 and he wanted me to wire him the difference from what i was asking for the car. i gave the check to my bank. this guy was a dumbass, he said he was from ireland, the check was from a kentucky bank (which had been closed for many years) and the postmark was from north dakota.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Tien said:


> There is an easy way around this.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't offer the buy it now.


Or even better don't sale cars on ebay...  Anyone that would buy a car on ebay is gambling to start with..that sort of purchase without seeing the car and driving it? 

Every bottem dwelling scam artists uses ebay, from scams like this to selling pure knock off crap.

I bet its become the #1 fence for stolen items...


----------



## DOCSQUALITYCARS (Nov 30, 2004)

I have been selling quality vehicls on eBay since 1999! It is sad to see what a cesspool this site has became! 

Sooner or later they will clean there site up! But I'm afraid it will take a stock disaster to do that!

DOC


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....its odd that 2 sellers on ebay came here just to comment about ebay, on a nissan forum. but then again, maybe that's just meeee.............


----------

